

Ask HN:What are the lessons of the Demonoid downtime? - joeycfan

Why is the whole thing dependent on one mysterious person? And where are they?
======
Recontemplation
I second that friend! I thought these p2p sites made money from adds so whats
the deal? Pirate Bay is like a diseased ghetto in comparison to Demonoid.

~~~
joeycfan
I agree. I really miss the books and comics.

